# Tropico 3 läuft nicht :(



## HeaDCorE (12. Mai 2011)

*Tropico 3 läuft nicht *

Hallo,

ich habe mir grade Tropico 3 - Steam Special Edition gekauft,runtergeladen und installiert als ich es gestartet habe erschien ein schwarzer Bildschirm und das maus design von tropico dann erschien das fenster tropico funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich habe es deinstalliert neu runtergeladen und wieder installiert.Dann als ich es gestartet habe kam der tropico screen und dann wieder tropico funktioniert nicht mehr.Graka treiber hab ich grade auch die neusten runtergeladen.
Was kann ich machen ???

Danke schonmal im vorraus.
Gruß Florian


----------



## refraiser (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tropico 3 läuft nicht *

Ich habe das Spiel gestern auch gekauft, allerdings die Complete Edition die auch das Addon beinhaltet. Auch bei hat das Spiel nicht gestartet und der Ablauf war identisch zu deinem, ich startete aber das Addon, da Kalypso davon abrät gleichzeitig beide Steam-Versionen installiert zu haben und dann das Hauptspiel zu starten, anscheinend gibt es damit technische Probleme.

Ich habe zwei Bildschirme angeschlossen, nach der Deaktivierung des zweiten funktionierte das Spiel plötzlich. Von so einem dummen Bug habe ich davor zwar noch nie gehört, aber es war so. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. Sonst wäre es sinnvoll die Systekonfiguration zu posten und mal dein Antivirenprogramm zu prüfen.


----------



## gemCraft (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tropico 3 läuft nicht *

Jo hatte den selben Fehler. Hab mich an solch einen dummen bug den ich mal bei einem anderen Spiel hatte erinnert und es einfach mal bei dem Spiel ausprobiert... wie refraiser schon erwähnte das es bei ihm funktionierte ... auch so hat es bei mir geholfen.


----------



## HeaDCorE (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tropico 3 läuft nicht *

Ja habe 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen.
Danke für die tipps werde es nachher ausprobieren mit einem Bildschirm.
Aber bin noch in der schule :/


----------



## HeaDCorE (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tropico 3 läuft nicht *

Es geht.
Danke Leute.
Komische Bug


----------



## EclairLumiere (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Tropico 3 läuft nicht *

Bedanke mich ebenfalls für den tipp mit der deaktivierung. Nach der einstellung der Spielauflösung konnte ich es auch mit dem zweiten aktiven Bildschirm starten.


----------

